# How quick of a 0-60 on a chipped 225 TT? What about the 1/4 mile?



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

Assuming the TT has just a chip, what is the expected 0-60 time, and the 1/4 mile time?


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

I am wondering the same thing
where at in chicago you located? I am in Aurora/Dekalb/geneva


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

i too wonder the same thing and how about a chipped 180 too


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*

if you guys know anybody with one of those timers that goes on the dash...it will give you a good idea...i can't recall the name of them...they were really popular a few years back.
Also you could always maybe have somebody ride with you? I know that's added weight but certainly will give you a feel for what to expect.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

not sure about 0-60 times but 1/4's are basically
180fwd mid to low 14's
180q mid to high 14's
225 very high 13's to low 14's


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

GTech Pro


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

haha i want to know the same thing. i have the 225 with a GIAC chip


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

my TT on the STOCK ran a 14.4 with 2.0 60fts


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_GTech Pro

YES! I don't know anything about the products accuracy but it does estiamte your 0-60 and I believe 1/4 mile times and speeds?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Chipped 225 tt 
8.07 @ 187 mph 
strapped to the back of a jet funny car
or 13.78 @ 99-100 chipped driven







1.85 60fts


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Chipped 225 tt 
8.07 @ 187 mph 
strapped to the back of a jet funny car
or 13.78 @ 99-100 chipped driven







1.85 60fts

thank you very much. 
i just wish the first was true minus the jet car.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Still wanna know typical 0-60...?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

0-60 is mainly for magazines and reviews. I rather go by 1/4 times over 0-60 anyday. I say this because you can have a much faster 0-60 than say a NA honda, but in the 1/4, you would lose since the honda passes you right at the finish line.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_0-60 is mainly for magazines and reviews. I rather go by 1/4 times over 0-60 anyday. I say this because you can have a much faster 0-60 than say a NA honda, but in the 1/4, you would lose since the honda passes you right at the finish line.

He speaks the truth. I sagree.
****... I took an E55 AMG till the 1/8th and my buddies LS1 z28 untill about 85mph (which I think has got to be good for about the 1000ft.)... then he blows by me like I was standing still (autotrans). then he hits his 102mph speed limiter hahaha! 
STOCK STOCK STOCK!!! but not for long after my 60k finally gets finished


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_I am wondering the same thing
where at in chicago you located? I am in Aurora/Dekalb/geneva 

I live up north, by Glenview, but frequently go to both Aurora/Naperville/Downers Grove area. Where abouts you located in Aurora?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

What year was that camaro? The torque on his ls1 should have done exactly the oposite he should have destroyed you until you started gaining in speed unless he was spinning. Im not sure what you have done to your motor, but my stock ls1 camaro ran 13.5 @ 102 mph. And the rev limiter is 150...... goood run though if u beat him till 85 though


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_
****... I took an E55 AMG till the 1/8th and my buddies LS1 z28 untill about 85mph (which I think has got to be good for about the 1000ft.)... then he blows by me like I was standing still (autotrans). then he hits his 102mph speed limiter hahaha! 

Was it the supercharged E55, or the new 6.3?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_0-60 is mainly for magazines and reviews. I rather go by 1/4 times over 0-60 anyday. I say this because you can have a much faster 0-60 than say a NA honda, but in the 1/4, you would lose since the honda passes you right at the finish line.

yeah but think how more often your going from 0-60 on the streets than 0-100+. Id be curious to see how 0-60 times improve with a chip


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re:  (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
yeah but think how more often your going from 0-60 on the streets than 0-100+. Id be curious to see how 0-60 times improve with a chip

0-60, very very rarely. I go 0-40,45, and 50. When im going to 60-70mph, i already have a rolling start down an on ramp.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
0-60, very very rarely. I go 0-40,45, and 50. When im going to 60-70mph, i already have a rolling start down an on ramp. 

I guess we have a lot more 55 -65 mph highways with stoplights around here than you do there


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

There isnt any really in the suburbs. The towns on between dayton and columbus have lots of highways with lights. Just dont go there more than a couple times a year


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

They are all over the place here. A few of em have some nice twisties and are pretty fun to drive in the summer. 
On one right near my house some douche canoe called the cops on me for passing him "In a black sports car" (this was when I was driving my Mk3 jetta) lolz. 
I went to the grocery store and some cop came and talked to me in the parking lot. I explained to him that I passed legally and he just grumbled "well some people cant mind their own damn business"
One of my few encounters with cops when they have actually been friendly. 


_Modified by cdougyfresh at 1:26 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_He speaks the truth. I sagree.
****... I took an E55 AMG till the 1/8th and my buddies LS1 z28 untill about 85mph (which I think has got to be good for about the 1000ft.)... then he blows by me like I was standing still (autotrans). then he hits his 102mph speed limiter hahaha! 
STOCK STOCK STOCK!!! but not for long after my 60k finally gets finished

Woah wait a minute, I own a 225TT and an E55. Theres no way on this earth that you beat an E55 stock or lightly modded for that matter (unless the guy could not drive or left the traction control on). The TT stock is a dog and no where near as fast as a stock E55. And they both have pretty good 60', the TT gets it from AWD, the E55 from the meaty rear tires 285's on mine. Now that I modified the TT and the E55 there is still no comparison. As for the rest of your story I don't know of any Z28 with a 102MPH speed limiter, my previous SBC would run right up to 180MPH. Please tell you fallacies somewhere else...


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Was it the supercharged E55, or the new 6.3?

Then it wouldn't be a E55 it would be a E63...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
Then it wouldn't be a E55 it would be a E63...

Yep, totally missed that


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
Woah wait a minute, I own a 225TT and an E55. Theres no way on this earth that you beat an E55 stock or lightly modded for that matter (unless the guy could not drive or left the traction control on). The TT stock is a dog and no where near as fast as a stock E55. And they both have pretty good 60', the TT gets it from AWD, the E55 from the meaty rear tires 285's on mine. Now that I modified the TT and the E55 there is still no comparison. As for the rest of your story I don't know of any Z28 with a 102MPH speed limiter, my previous SBC would run right up to 180MPH. Please tell you fallacies somewhere else...

Then it wouldn't be a E55 it would be a E63...

ok first off... I can get you time slips where I went down the track with an E55 AMG...and beat them BOTH *to the* 1/8th thats all i know. there were two of them. they were brothers with TWIN E55 AMGs. they had their tuner there tuning them after each run (along with an SL65 AMG that ran 11.8s all day whom was a local plastic surgeon). I did NOT say I beat them. they both ran super low 13s all day and the one guy managed a 12.98. 
the camaro is I THINK a 98-99 z28 (one piece headlights) (auto trans) it may have been a bad run for him yes but as far as I know the newer z28s had LS1s. The run went like this....
from a stop... I pulled on him something ridiculous like 2-3 cars. shift into 2nd he starts to real me in....at the start of 3rd he was still on my bumper... go into 4th and he was right with me and LEAVING... very quickly! by the time he hit his limiter he had a two solid car on me. so that tells you about how much faster he was going when he past me. 
any other questions..... I have an 01 mustang GT story I can share too... that was kinda fun.... I have a small list in fact.
HEMI CHARGER
base 350z
EVO IX
modded c5 Corvette
?modded? RSX type S
B6 triptronic S4
Ford Focus SVT 
I did have videos of the HEMI but my buddy accidently deleted it......


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

back in the day, the Z28s had a 102 or 110 mph limiter if you didn't pony up $300 more for the better tires. I remember this 'cause my Mom was considering the car and i said i'd spend it for her so it wouldn't have the limiter. 
My TT w/ stgIII on 91 has been up against a handful of Mercedes 55s. i raced an E55, CLS55, SL55. those things hook up very well and basically kill the TT in the low end. i'd put about a 1/2 car length is all thru launch. then he'd (they'd) pull slowly by from the top of 1st into 2nd and then the top of 2nd and into and including 3rd and pull them back in and pull by. when starting in 3rd of 4th, i pulled right away. but this is a FULL stgIII car. a chipped TT is maybe going to have the lead on the other side of the first cross walk and that is it.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

you are saying your Full stageIII can not run a low 13 or high 12? 
my buddy's AMS bolt on EVO VIII ran super low 13s all day... He only made a little over 300hp. full interior. ( he owns a stock evo IX now unfortunetly... still a sexy car though). We both tried hard to get it to hit the 12.9s but we just could not get it to. one run I had a 1.2 60ft. (two stepping FTW!) and ran a quick 1/8th but could not get the e/t to come down more then a 13.09. 

_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 5:33 PM 2-1-2008_


_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 5:33 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

Evo's and TT's are 2 VERY differnt breads. As of now, they make far greater power with the 4g63 than we do with the 1.8t. A evo can do 12's with bolt ons and the TT needs alot more than just a turbo upgrade to get there.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_you are saying your Full stageIII can not run a low 13 or high 12? 
my buddy's AMS bolt on EVO VIII ran super low 13s all day... He only made a little over 300hp. full interior. ( he owns a stock evo IX now unfortunetly... still a sexy car though). We both tried hard to get it to hit the 12.9s but we just could not get it to. one run I had a 1.2 60ft. (two stepping FTW!) and ran a quick 1/8th but could not get the e/t to come down more then a 13.09. 



Of course it can but my built stage 3++ is in a GTI not my TT. The stage 3 and then some can hand the E55 its ass, hell it beat a modded 996TT, C6 vette, and many other so called fast cars at least until 160 then they come walking by... the only disadvantage of having taller gears.
My buddy's Evo VIII runs consistent 12.7's with basic bolt ons.. flash, exhaust, boost controller, clutch. The two step does sound nice. And I've watched Evo IX's put down 380awhp with only a flash and ebay exhaust


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

I never said i couldn't run high 12s or low 13s. low 13s are easy on 91 octane. I said i pulled on an E55 once in 3rd. that has nothing to do with the other. the last E55 test i read was against an RS6. one ran a 12.3 the other a 12.4. the TT is not a 1/4 mile car. it's gearing in a 6 speed puts it at 57 in 2nd, 80 in 3rd and you're well into 4th for the 1/4, and maybe now into 5th with a stgIII. if it'd do the 1/4 in 3rd, you'd have some impressive times.
what i am saying is you're not keeping with an E55 with someone who knows to not just plant their foot and spin the rears in that car.


----------

